# Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this)



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Does this do anything for you guys too?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

choose your weapon


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

Who took this pic Tanner?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

Tanner


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

looks like you need some bug spray to kill what ever those things are hiding under that hatch


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*



> looks like you need some bug spray to kill what ever those things are hiding under that hatch


Some super glue and a hook and he'll be good to go.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

if I could manage to be serious for at least a millisecond or two  

That picture is somewhat dramatic because its nearly black and white. So the contrasts are more vivid than when your brain is trying to sort out too many colors. Thats one of the cool things about good black and white photography, it evokes a completely different response to the usual color image. If you haven't heard of this guy check out his black and white images, nothing short of stunning. 

http://www.clydebutcher.com/


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

Looks like a sepia tone to me


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

photoshop... ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

Great pic tanner!! I really like that one. 

To me it captures the mentality on the guys that do this for fun and do it all the time. I look at it and think "Which fly am I gonna use.......Krap the clouds are coming in.......damn it sun.....come out......come on sun just peak thru for a little while." Makes me pissed that I am stuck at work right now.

Keep it up!!

Also, email me a copy of that pic. Would look good mounted on the fishing wall at the house.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Awesome pic from Tanner's trip (gotta see this*

That's funny Albert - it's going on the wall too right behind my computer so I can see it and think "what fly would I choose?" too. It speaks volumes in one photo like a great photo can.


----------

